# Fiskars Maul



## etiger2007 (Aug 20, 2012)

What is so special about a Fiskars splitting maul?  I have read alot of threads on here and you'll read things like " nothing my fiskars couldnt handle"  " Fiskars maul made short work of those rounds"  I use a yellow plastic handled maul i bought from the local hardware store and it splits ok I guess since I have nothing to compare it to and its 8 lbs.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 20, 2012)

Used a variety of splitting tools over 31 yrs (still do on occasion).Heard all the talk about how good they were.And was skeptical at first.Bought my X25 (couldnt get the X27 locally) in May 2011.Used it on 12+ cords of dead mostly Red/Black Oak,some White/Bur Oak & Shagbark Hickory from then until Jan 2012.

Its great & much easier/faster to use on 90% of what I'm splitting.One strike splits everytime on that stuff.Larger rounds over 16"-18"diameter,most White/Bur Oak & anything gnarly or with large knots/spiral grain is a problem though,it either bounces off or gets stuck.Have to use the 20lb Monster Maul or sledge/wedges for the tougher stuff.Did split some green Honey Locust last week,straight grained stuff it flew through,the twisted gnarly stuff it was more difficult but eventually busted it.

All in all,I'm very pleased with it.Somedays I wish I ordered the X27 with same head weight & longer handle for more power instead.Will eventually however,


----------



## Ashful (Aug 20, 2012)

Great question!  I have two mauls, 8 lb. and 11 lb., and have also wondered if I'm missing something by the fact that they don't say "Fiskars" on them.  What's so different about these mauls, versus any other?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 20, 2012)

etiger2007 said:


> *What is so special about a Fiskars splitting maul?* I have read alot of threads on here and you'll read things like " nothing my fiskars couldnt handle" " Fiskars maul made short work of those rounds" I use a yellow plastic handled maul i bought from the local hardware store and it splits ok I guess since I have nothing to compare it to and its 8 lbs.


 
Nothing. So far as I know there's no such thing as a Fiskars maul.


----------



## otsegony (Aug 20, 2012)

I've used the x27 extensively and my opinion is that the lighter weight and design of the Fiskars allows you to get more velocity when striking the round and it is less fatiguing than my conventional mauls so I can split for longer periods of time. The thinner head with a non-stick coating is also helpful in making splitting an easier task.
That said, I finally bought a splitter this year after 25 years of doing it by hand.  It was just too much to keep up with even with the Fiskars!


----------



## Jim in CT (Aug 20, 2012)

4 lbs, longer handle, is easier than a 8 lb'er on me, I can swing it for a longer time. The non stick coating helps it go deep, or maybe it just holds an edge better.. seems to anyway. Anything that doesn't pop in 4-5 whacks gets tossed aside for the hydraulic splitter... and theres suprisingly little  tossed aside.
 I even like the feel of that composite handle vs my wood, plastic, or steel (monster maul) handles.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 20, 2012)

Jim in CT said:


> I even like the feel of that composite handle vs my wood, plastic, or steel (monster maul) handles.


 
That composite handle is the very reason I haven't bought one. I feel unclean every time I touch one.


----------



## etiger2007 (Aug 20, 2012)

What stores carry the Fiskars?  I live in Michigan.  I am 36 years old and like splitting wood for the work out.


----------



## otsegony (Aug 20, 2012)

The handles seem pretty integral to the whole piece, so I think that it is composite or nothing for the Fiskars. If you wanted to spend the big bucks you could get a Granfors Bruks splitting maul for $160 or so.  It has a similar head design with a wooden handle.  I have to say that I like the feel of the handle and I've tried many different splitting mauls through the years from conventional designs to the steel handled "Monster Mauls."


----------



## Ashful (Aug 20, 2012)

etiger2007 said:


> What stores carry the Fiskars? I live in Michigan. I am 36 years old and like splitting wood for the work out.


 
Sears, Ace Hardware, Walmart, and just about every mom-and-pop hardware store I know.


----------



## etiger2007 (Aug 20, 2012)

Joful said:


> Sears, Ace Hardware, Walmart, and just about every mom-and-pop hardware store I know.


 
Sweet, one is in my future.


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 20, 2012)

I used to use what your using now and had to try a Fiskars after reading all the hype, I can vouch for the hype, its much easier than using my splitting maul and comfortable to swing.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 20, 2012)

I find that the lighter weight and thinner design allows me to split faster with less abuse to my not so young anymore body. Does a Fiskars splitting tool do what no other toll will do? Maybe not, but, you can probably work faster and longer with one.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 20, 2012)

etiger2007 said:


> What is so special about a Fiskars splitting maul? I have read alot of threads on here and you'll read things like " nothing my fiskars couldnt handle" " Fiskars maul made short work of those rounds" I use a yellow plastic handled maul i bought from the local hardware store and it splits ok I guess since I have nothing to compare it to and its 8 lbs.


 
Tiger, Meijer's also carries the Fiskars.

FWIW, last winter a friend purchased a Fiskars x27. Brought it here and boy was I disappointed! I could split much easier with my single bit axe than with that thing. Better yet is a splitting maul. I just fail to see what folks see in the Fiskar's except that perhaps they are new at splitting wood and they picked up one of these and it split the wood. Then the mold is set that it is super. I've split for way too many years (now usually only with hydraulics but occasionally with maul) and just fail to see what is good about that axe. Sorry folks. I just find the wood splits easier and faster using other tools. Danged things are costly too.


----------



## PA Fire Bug (Aug 20, 2012)

It didn't turn me into Superman or allow me to split rounds that I couldn't split with my 8 lb (3.6 kg for our friends outside the US) maul but I can swing it faster and work longer.


----------



## MarkinNC (Aug 20, 2012)

There is no "magic" mall out there.  I do think the Fiskars X27 that I have been using, and probably most European splitting tools, are a superior design compared to the traditional American splitting maul.  I have both, both split wood.  I prefer to run the Fiskars tool.


----------



## Backroads (Aug 20, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> I find that the lighter weight and thinner design allows me to split faster with less abuse to my not so young anymore body. Does a Fiskars splitting tool do what no other toll will do? Maybe not, but, you can probably work faster and longer with one.


 
x2 Been splitting wood for over 20 years by hand. No it's not something "Super". But like flatbed said, it's lighter and easier on the body. I'm not a big fan of non-wood handles but have grown to like this one and I think it's just the right length.


----------



## onetracker (Aug 20, 2012)

fiskars is not the first maul to have the 'wings' or 'points' on the maul head. what i can't stand about that design is when it gets pinched in a big round it drives me batsh$t trying to get it unstuck. 

i prefer the old-style 6 and 8 pound maul head with a monster maul for bludgeoning.

thankfully we can all choose whatever design works best for us.

OT


----------



## Ashful (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah, OT... mauls should not have concave cheeks.  The convex or zero-concavity cheeks on a standard maul is what keeps the head from sticking in the wood.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 21, 2012)

There is nothing magical about the Fiskars Splitting Axes. I will say this: It does not split everything that I can split with a 6lb maul, and the 6lb maul does not split everything that I can split with my 8lb maul.

This is important to note because I do not poo-poo its effectiveness to easily split easy wood, it sure can be handy for that, but don't think you'll entirely replace your big mauls with it.

Also, maybe it's because I'm still young, but I can swing a 6lb for longer than I ever have the time to put towards splitting. This is important because it means that my 4 hours of splitting doesn't become 3 hours because of fatigue, but then the magical fiskars suddenly lets me split for 5 hours. If I have 30 minutes or 2 hours, it doesn't make a difference which one I grab, I can split for the entire time without rest. I also do not notice any production increase with the smaller lighter axe. I do notice less fatigue, though, so I often start with it and when I come to wood it struggles with I move to a bigger maul. Sometimes I just like using the 8lb because it makes me feel like a caveman and grows my beard faster.

If I could only take one splitting tool with me to the timber, it would be the 8lb.

If I could take as many tools as I like, the fiskars would be in the mix.


----------



## mecreature (Aug 21, 2012)

I use one and like it most of the time. Its still work though.

The beauty comes when a neighbor or a friend says " Hey whats that"
you say here give it a try and commence to stacking while they split away. LOL


----------



## Ashful (Aug 21, 2012)

My 8 lb. maul is my "small" one!  I only used an 11 lb. maul and an 18 lb. monster maul before that.  Same as Danno here... never had to put down the 8 lb. maul because I was tired.  The 11 pounder does wear me out after a few hours, though.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 21, 2012)

for fun, here is a really sad video of me splitting wood last year I think it was. There were two points. One was to show the fiskars and the other is to show how wood can be split as it lies. I waste alot of energy moving wood around and aiming trying to get it into position for the camera and whatnot, but you don't have to do that when you are in the timber. too many people waste time standing it up, or putting it on a block. I'm not going to say I don't use a block, I just don't find it necessary all the time, usually only with knotty stuff.

I use an 8lb and the older fiskars that would be equivalent to the X25 now. I'm a skinny wimp, just imagine what a bear like Quads does when he splits.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 21, 2012)

P.S. here are the instructions that they should include with any new fiskars. If you don't have them, you need to print them off and take them with you. I post this about once or twice a year. Because I find myself to be so danged humorous it never gets old.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 21, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> P.S. here are the instructions that they should include with any new fiskars. If you don't have them, you need to print them off and take them with you. I post this about once or twice a year. Because I find myself to be so danged humorous it never gets old.


 
I'm a little confused . . . what make and model pick-up is this? what species of tree is this? What brand beer should I be drinking . . . and what if I prefer a Woodchuck Cider instead of beer? Is that an eight-foot body on that pick up? Do you have Timbrens on anything on that truck? How do you mount the Fiskars on the front?

Answers Danno . . . we need answers to these burning questions.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeep Commanche/ Chevy S-10/Ford Ranger, Elm, Natty Lite, Man up, see answer to truck, Yes (payload increase to 4-tons), Duct tape+ZipTies+Bailing wire+Bungees.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 21, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> Jeep Commanche/ Chevy S-10/Ford Ranger, Elm, Natty Lite, Man up, see answer to truck, Yes (payload increase to 4-tons), Duct tape+ZipTies+Bailing wire+Bungees.


 
You know . . . now that you mention it . . . it does look a lot like a Jeep Commanche!


----------



## quads (Aug 21, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> You know . . . now that you mention it . . . it does look a lot like a Jeep Commanche!


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 21, 2012)

etiger2007 said:


> What stores carry the Fiskars?  I live in Michigan.  I am 36 years old and like splitting wood for the work out.



Maybe it's just because I live near Ann Arbor, but Walmart is the only place I have ever seen them, and only the X25.

I have one, and use it occasionally on easy stuff, for kicks. I keep it in the garage for the winter, in case I need some small splits to fill in a load. It is in the camper most of the time. Hydraulic splitter is too easy.


----------



## osagebow (Aug 21, 2012)

Thought about this Q today splitting with an 8lb. maul and the fiskarsx27. I noticed the 8 lb. could do more damage to some knotty red and white oak, but IMHO took "too much outta" my 41 year old butt to do that damage. I noticed this swinging the x27 - Because of the hollow handle and lighter head, it's effectiveness is all about head speed ,just like swinging a golf club. My wrists and forearms are able to get into the swing a lot more, saving wear and tear on my upper body and back.
Disclaimer - only been "in the leauge" for 8 months or so.

Danno  - funny stuff, and Great tip! You are right - I was moving / standing up rounds too much.Today, took a lot less strokes and time. Split plenty of stuff down the sides easier than I imagined. I put short cookies next to blocks, kicked rounds onto them onto those to protect edge if they fell or I couldn't get ends to pop.

Subbed Yuengling for Natty Dread, though.


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 21, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, being a newbie and all, but I have trouble with an 8# maul, a wedge and sledge and even the Fiskars.
I am so grateful I found me a Timber wolf TW-5

Everything I have gotten in the past year has been red oak(90%). A little locust, cherry and some maple.
I get log length from a big tree service company and they have some serious wood.

Most Everything has been close to 22-24" in diameter. Only a handful has been 14-16 diameter. BUT more importantly everything is bucked to 24-25 inches long.
I am a physical guy and in damn good shape (if I don't say so my self) but splitting something 24" long and 24" in diameter is ridiculous no matter what your swinging.

This just one example of what I've gotten ( this was maple)


----------



## onetracker (Aug 22, 2012)

oh yeah. 24 x 24 is pretty burly to split by hand.

looks like ash


----------



## etiger2007 (Aug 22, 2012)

Id have to say thats Ash, the bark and heart wood screams of it.   I need to find a tree service to get some BTU's from.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 22, 2012)

Yup. Some nice ash there on the end. I still agree with Mike. Hydraulics are hard to beat.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 22, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> but Walmart is the only place I have ever seen them, and only the X25.


   Same here.


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 22, 2012)

etiger2007 said:


> Id have to say thats Ash, the bark and heart wood screams of it. I need to find a tree service to get some BTU's from.


 

oh yeah your right that is ash. I forgot that I got a load of ash and maple


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 22, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Yup. Some nice ash there on the end. I still agree with Mike. Hydraulics are hard to beat.


 
I agree with me also. Hydraulics rule.  

I get enough exercise framing houses all day. I don't need to be swinging anything when I get home.  
Besides, rolling those beasts around to the splitter and then stacking those splits is a lot of work in and of it self.

BUT I still got sucked into the hype and bought a Fiskars X27 from Baileys.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 23, 2012)

My wife bought n X27 for me for my birthday last month. It's either been too hot out, or I've been busy on other stuff so I've only used for about 10 minutes. It is a formidable tool. The loger handle is nice, but I was always ok with the shorter handled super splitting axe.


----------



## dorkweed (Aug 23, 2012)

I've split about 5.5cords of wood since late Jan. with my Fiskars X-25.  The wood I've split, is mostly ash, box elder, maple and recently some cherry.

Only the rounds over about 15" were the ones I had to wedge in half and the really big rouns wedge to quarter................and then the Fiskars shined.

Gonna keep an eye out for an X-27 though!!


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 27, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> Maybe it's just because I live near Ann Arbor, but Walmart is the only place I have ever seen them, and only the X25.



I lied. They just started carrying them at TSC. I just picked up an X7.


----------



## Woody Stover (Aug 29, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> I lied. They just started carrying them at TSC. I just picked up an X7.


They cut the price on this maul to $20. I bought one this afternoon...then found my Ludell which had fallen off the quad a couple of months ago. I may keep the one I bought instead of returning it.This type of maul is my go-to for easy-splitting stuff, and only half the price of the Fiskars...
http://www.tractorsupply.com/truper...-in-double-injected-fiberglass-handle-1016148


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Aug 31, 2012)

Woody Stover said:


> They cut the price on this maul to $20. I bought one this afternoon...then found my Ludell which had fallen off the quad a couple of months ago. I may keep the one I bought instead of returning it.This type of maul is my go-to for easy-splitting stuff, and only half the price of the Fiskars...
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/truper...-in-double-injected-fiberglass-handle-1016148


That looks like my old maul that stays in the woodshed. Mine's a little older with what used to be a red handle that now looks more "pink". It's been a pretty good tool. I can't complain about it.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Aug 31, 2012)

I have found that I love my fiskars x27 however if it is over 18" forget it and use the maul. When it was new I could bast through anything and I mean anything however the coating on the head has worn off and it is not anywhere near as good now. the upside is it is still better than a normal axe because if it breaks ( which is ridiculously hard to do ) it is lifetime warranted no questions asked.

Pete


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 31, 2012)

Pete, Buy the Fiskars sharpener or use what ever you have and you can probably make it as good as new again.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Aug 31, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> Pete, Buy the Fiskars sharpener or use what ever you have and you can probably make it as good as new again.


 
I have the Fiskars sharpener and it works well however the coating on the head is worn off and it gets stuck just as easy as a normal axe. I have teflon spray that I hit it with the other day and and it worked good when I did that but only for about 15 minutes. I was really blown away at first and I do love my x27 but over all it has not met my expectations for the long term. That said I would still buy another one the edge of the head is superior to anything else I have tried thus far.

Pete


----------



## Stax (Aug 31, 2012)

Last year was my first year burning.  Since becoming a wood burner, I've processed a little more than 6 cords by hand.  This is nothing compared to many of you.  I've used an 8 lb. maul, 6 lb. maul, Fiskars x27 and Home Depots Hybrid "Super Splitter".  I've compiled opinions that I've posted on these pages about the x27 and I will say it again.  "The x27 ISN'T a magical tool".  Just today, I had to bump up to the 6 lb. maul as the x27 struggled on "medium" sized rounds.

I'm 6'2" and weight 250 lbs.  Even the speed I generate with the x27, it still bounces off the big rounds.  True story.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 1, 2012)

I have a 900lb Iron & Oak to split my rounds, it never bounces!


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute (Sep 25, 2012)

onetracker said:


> oh yeah. 24 x 24 is pretty burly to split by hand.
> 
> looks like ash


 maybe norway maple


----------



## Ashful (Sep 26, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> I have the Fiskars sharpener and it works well however the coating on the head is worn off and it gets stuck just as easy as a normal axe. I have teflon spray that I hit it with the other day and and it worked good when I did that but only for about 15 minutes.


 
I don't own, and have never used, a Fiskars splitting axe. However, I do own and have used many other splitting mauls of various vintage. It seems to me, any design which relies on a sure-to-wear coating to prevent sticking in the round, rather than the shape of the head which will never wear, is a very poor design. Maybe it helps to sell more axes, as they've built in a guaranteed wear mechanism.

I have used splitting mauls which stick, and they all have one thing in common, which is concave cheeks. Mauls with convex cheeks never stick, and flat cheeks work pretty well, too. It seems this was common knowledge a generation ago, but forgotten today.


----------



## Julian (Oct 11, 2012)

Just started using the x27 and I love it. Makes splitting so much easier. Have the x7 also and it's great. I'm a bit scared of the x7 because it's a serious hatchet. I would recommend the x27 and maybe not the x7 but maybe the one above it


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Oct 11, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> P.S. here are the instructions that they should include with any new fiskars. If you don't have them, you need to print them off and take them with you. I post this about once or twice a year. Because I find myself to be so danged humorous it never gets old.


 Danno, you must have too much time on your hands.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 11, 2012)

golfandwoodnut said:


> Danno, you must have too much time on your hands.


 
... and he's going to claim that's because he owns a Fiskars.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 11, 2012)

Joful said:


> ... and he's going to claim that's because he owns a Fiskars.


And a pickup truck.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 12, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> And a pickup truck.


 
And beer.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 12, 2012)

Joful said:


> And beer.


LOTS of beer.


----------

